# Hook Punches



## Eviscerate (Jun 15, 2006)

Im noticing that in order for me to generate my maximum power from hook punches that i tend to first drop my fist away from my chin to 'wind' up. I was just wondering if there are any tips or tricks that might help me not telegraph so much without losing power. My alignment and shifting are good, the only mechanic i see failing is that i lead with my head.


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2006)

Eviscerate said:
			
		

> Im noticing that in order for me to generate my maximum power from hook punches that i tend to first drop my fist away from my chin to 'wind' up. I was just wondering if there are any tips or tricks that might help me not telegraph so much without losing power. My alignment and shifting are good, the only mechanic i see failing is that i lead with my head.


 
A good way to start would be to set up the hook after you've slipped a punch or bob/weave.  Keep in mind that the power is going to be coming from proper body movement, the hips, and also having proper footwork.  

For example:  You're standing in a left lead.  You're opponent throws a right cross.  Having your hands up in proper position, you're taking a slight step off on a left angle with your left foot, slipping the punch.  Keep in mind that doing this will be putting your upper body in position to throw this punch.  Now, assuming that your hands are up by your face, you're lifting your left arm into position.  Unwind, throwing the punch with your body providing the power for the shot.  

A bit hard to visualize written words, but thats a general idea.  You may want to have someone physically show you the proper method of moving.

Good luck in your training.

Mike


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 15, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> A good way to start would be to set up the hook after you've slipped a punch or bob/weave. Keep in mind that the power is going to be coming from proper body movement, the hips, and also having proper footwork.
> 
> For example: You're standing in a left lead. You're opponent throws a right cross. Having your hands up in proper position, you're taking a slight step off on a left angle with your left foot, slipping the punch. Keep in mind that doing this will be putting your upper body in position to throw this punch. Now, assuming that your hands are up by your face, you're lifting your left arm into position. Unwind, throwing the punch with your body providing the power for the shot.


 
Mike, great description!

Eviscerate, you should not have to wind up your hook punch!  As a matter of fact your hook punch should largely be immobile once you put the arm into position.  What generates power on a hook punch is not the arm but the hips.  So in Mike's example of Bob and Weave, when you duck under the punch you "wind up" your hips like a spring and position your left hand into a Hook punch  (elbow bent 90 deg and arm parallel to the floor) and let your hips turn your body and the fist into the opponent, "unwinding" your hips and the coiled energy there and delivering a powerful blow.

Hope this helps!

Rob


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 15, 2006)

You should be able to generate a lot of power from your hook without whined up.

If you require whined up (am I spelling that right...lol) then you are probably using too much "arm" and not enough body.

Your shoulder twist plus your body/weight shift (from your legs and hips) should be what generates power. I am not apt to spend the time it would take to explain on a forum right now, especially considering that there are a couple of different types of hooks with different power sources. But a good comparison from talking on a forum is you "elbow strike." Think elbow strike, but strike with your fist instead of the elbow; the body mechanics are similar, at least for 1 type of hook.

Good luck..

Paul Janulis


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 15, 2006)

Try here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29171


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 15, 2006)

That link was helpful, perhaps my problem is my positioning in relation to my target. Getting 'off center' seems to make a lot of sense and will probably remedy this problem.


----------



## MJS (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad that we all could be of assistance to you! 

Keep training hard and feel free to ask any other questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jun 18, 2006)

Unless you are kissing the person you are fighting, your hook is going to have to drop away from you chin as you begin to launch it

Lots of good advice given here in this post and the one linked. As Paul mentioned there are several variations on the hook in both form and power generation.

Personally I use a shoulder whirl and do not use my hips to generate the bulk of my force with the  hook but they do come into play, just not as much as in modern boxing. Rather than having my hips, i use my opposite shoulder to push other around, a bit hard to explain in  aparagraph but I would be happy to go further into it if anyone was interested.

There is also the Russian cast method which relies greatly on a relaxed throwing of the should forward. While this is slightly telegraphic, I would not want to be the one to tell Fedor that his punching technique is sloppy looking


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 18, 2006)

>





			
				Ken Pfrenger said:
			
		

> Unless you are kissing the person you are fighting, >your hook is going to have to drop away from you chin as you begin to >launch it
> 
> Actually, positioning yourself close like that before unloading makes more sense. At least it does for someone with arms as short as mine, dropping your hand without the positioning opens you up to someone which is what i think id be running into with my speed and ability. =)
> 
> ...


----------

